# مساعدة (شبكة انابيب النفط والاغز )



## المهندس احمد نعمة (25 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى من لديه موضوع او كتاب عن تصميم شبكات انابيب النفط و الغاز ان يساعدني رجاءا
اخوكم 
المهندس
احمد نعمه حسن
شركة خطوط الانابييب النفطية/العراق


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (25 أغسطس 2009)

*مساعدة (شبكة انابيب النفط والغاز )*

اتمنى من لديه موضوع او كتاب عن تصميم شبكات انابيب النفط و الغاز ان يساعدني رجاءا
اخوكم 
المهندس
احمد نعمه حسن
شركة خطوط الانابييب النفطية/العراق


----------



## وسام النعيمي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الاستاذ احمد ..... اتمنى منك الذهاب قسم صيانة الانابيب للاجابة على كل ماتحتاجه من معلومات بخصوص انابيب النفط والغاز ...
اخوك المهندس وسام النعيمي 
شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية


----------



## روشة ارجان (29 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس احمد نعمة قال:


> اتمنى من لديه موضوع او كتاب عن تصميم شبكات انابيب النفط و الغاز ان يساعدني رجاءا
> اخوكم
> المهندس
> احمد نعمه حسن
> شركة خطوط الانابييب النفطية/العراق


السلام عليكم انا ايضا من شركة خطوط الانابيب -الدورة .


----------

